# Calabrian: Magootz



## lithiumblue

My grandmother's cousin (102yo!) remembers people calling his uncle a "magootz" or "magutz." The family is from Amantea (Cosenza, Calabria). This was an uncle who borrowed money for boat fare, but ended up taking the boat to a different place. Either it was intentional, or he got confused. 

Can anyone tell me what this word might be in Calabro or Italian? I thought maybe "magozzo" for magician, since he "magically" disappeared. Or maybe "muguzzare" - to grumble. Any ideas?

Grazie!
Christine


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
do you know the uncle's name? 
For istance "Enrico" is well called "Ricuzzu".


----------



## alfaalfa

And, of course, Domenico is Micuzzu.


----------



## shawnee

If in this pat of Italy there remain some Greek words then it may be derived from μαγκούφης - magoufi - unfortunate fellow > Turk vakıf - charitable foundation. I can easily see 'magoof(i)' developing into 'magutz' in the context given.


----------

